# Chinese troops and bases in Mexico?



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I've recently seen a number of blog posts, forum threads, and alternative media articles discussing rumors that there are Chinese military bases, equipment, and personnel in northern Mexico.

Chinese Troops Reportedly Amassing Near US-Mexico Border - video shows potential military base | Alternative

The Lowdown on Chinese Troops in Mexico

I don' usually trust beforeitsnews.com or godlike productions explicitly (for obvious reasons), and some of the stories I've seen are more than two years old...am I the only one in the world that hadn't heard these rumors until very recently?

I'm not sure I place any stock in them, yet...what does prepperforums think? Are the Chinese building bases in Northern Mexico?


----------



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

looked on youtube and there is a lot to take in.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Makes sense especially with China buying lots of oil from Mexico. 

I've said before on this forum that if China wants to take us over they'll send 50 million Chinamen to our shores requesting political asylum. The idiots in DC will not only allow them in they will provide housing and food. Shortly thereafter, China will send another 50 or 100 million, we'll do more of the same...then after the last 50 or 100 million hit our shores, we will then surrender. Your daughters or grand daughters will now have new husbands, the nations bread basket will be owned by the Chinese and we'll be singing Far-ra-ra-ra-ra----ra-ra-ra-ra! on Christmas from here on out.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I know I have been told by high ranking people that CHINA is the one that is going to screw us over next.. The people that have told me that I trust with my life.. China and our OWN government are going to **** us in the ass with no ky...


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...2!3m1!1s0x8660c06ca7f93d25:0xb4407a5349567491


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

That was a google maps view of one of the said said bases. Looks like a housing development to me.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I hear Mexico got a new president in 2012 and the first thing that happened was a state visit from china I think the name was xi.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2014)

china will not invade until they are 100% sure they can win the war. to my knowledge right now we would kick their ass. technology in the united states far surpasses that of china. one example is a new laser weapon they are mounting on u.s destroyers. on the other side ^^ china will not have a domestically built air craft carrier until 2020, and their only air craft carrier is a soviet era one purchased from the Ukraine. China is not a naval power by any means, they are a land power. also this is why we have alliances. look up how many real friends China has.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I know I have been told by high ranking people that CHINA is the one that is going to screw us over next.. The people that have told me that I trust with my life.. China and our OWN government are going to **** us in the ass with no ky...


Our government is beating the Chinese to the punch.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Spent some time going over the photo of the "Base". Don't see any access control at all. And trust me when I tell you those *********** are all about access control. Yes I said ***********, I get to do that being that I have some ********** ancestry. I have also said Pieface, Dink, Slope, Goomer, Gooner and Slant. So get over it. LOL.

Not saying that the rumors are not true, but it would be hard to hide something like that and even our inept and compromised lame stream media would I think report that.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Lot's of mechanized infantry and airforce stationed in Texas, and a metric butt load of well armed citizens, plus even our illegals would probably stand to some degree. We have border real estate to give in a holding action until back up arrives. Kalifornia is flush with military, Arizona can support air strikes, and New Mexico we can cover for awhile.

I wonder how the Chineese infantry would deal with desert warfare. We DO have some experience in these matters.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Maxxdad said:


> Spent some time going over the photo of the "Base". Don't see any access control at all. And trust me when I tell you those *********** are all about access control. Yes I said ***********, I get to do that being that I have some ********** ancestry. I have also said Pieface, Dink, Slope, Goomer, Gooner and Slant. So get over it. LOL.
> 
> Not saying that the rumors are not true, but it would be hard to hide something like that and even our inept and compromised lame stream media would I think report that.


Dink, cause that is what it sounds like when you shoot them in the helmet..


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Rigged your right.

Marines in Pendleton/29 Palms and some badd azzed desert warriors in Ft. Irwin from Kalifornia.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Maxxdad said:


> Rigged your right.
> 
> Marines in Pendleton/29 Palms and some badd azzed desert warriors in Ft. Irwin from Kalifornia.


Don't forget the fleet with all those cruise missles and air assets.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Yep, truth is between the military proper and Patriots, who in their right mind would want to try.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

This is from the group that has the motto; "if you don't have something new to worry about make something up."


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> I've recently seen a number of blog posts, forum threads, and alternative media articles discussing rumors that there are Chinese military bases, equipment, and personnel in northern Mexico.
> 
> Chinese Troops Reportedly Amassing Near US-Mexico Border - video shows potential military base | Alternative
> 
> ...


I don't really pay attention to post like these, even IF they were true, take 10 million Chinese troops and let them invade USA, not only are the logistics unsupportable but the guns, firepower, and will to live free will slaughter those heathen bastards before they reach Utah.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Our government is beating the Chinese to the punch.


Unfortunately, all too true.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Do you know how cheap land is in Northern and central Mexico? My brother and I negotiated for a 4900 acre parcel there two years ago. You think our govt sucks? We passed but they were ready to sell at $200k. Anyone....incl China could buy


----------

